# J. R. W. Sloane on true courage in denouncing evil



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 23, 2022)

True courage, it is unnecessary to say, does not consist in denouncing sin in the abstract, or evils which exist in other communities and other ecclesiastical organizations, but in meeting it face to face, and in carrying on the conflict with it as it exists in all forms of individual and organic wickedness around us.

We have enough who are the champions of battles long ago fought and won, who are bold and defiant, so long as the opposition is an “airy nothing without a local habitation or a name,” but who have no relish for a hand to hand encounter with those great organized systems of oppression and iniquity that are opposed to the kingdom of the Redeemer in the present — in these cases prefer the mild and the persuasive, and consider it altogether better that Christianity should not come in contact with existing institutions.

Had the Church of past ages been of this mind, no martyr’s blood would ever have been shed, the sacrifice of so many noble lives of apostles and their successors would have been avoided, and untold sufferings escaped—pity that the Church has learned this wisdom so lately! ...

For more, see J. R. W. Sloane on true courage in denouncing evil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

